# Article: Chimps More Evolved Than Humans



## Theoretical (Apr 20, 2007)

Now isn't this just such a wonderful thing to learn? Link

  

Also, is it just me, or does LiveScience.com manage to outdo Popular Science magazine in this sort of pop, edgy science reporting?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 20, 2007)

Short article with a clear theme...
_
random

random

chance “decides”

Chance events_


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 20, 2007)

People will believe anything as long as it isn't in the Bible.


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, but haven't you wanted to? That's why they're more evolved. They're without these horrible things we call morals and this bastardly contraption we call a conscience that mankind wants to be rid of so badly.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 20, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Ha...they may be more evolved, but I've never thrown my feces at passerbys!!!


Then you don't know what you're missing!


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 20, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Ha...they may be more evolved, but I've never thrown my feces at passerbys!!!


Would someone consider a person adding his waste at the front of a campus newspaper editor's door to be monkeyish behavior? 

That's exactly what some Greek person did to the editor of our editorial newspaper 2 years ago during our Student Government Elections, after the paper said a few harsh things about one of the sorority candidates. So hey, maybe that's more evolved behavior, and not juvenile in the extreme.


----------

